# Star Wars Episode 9: Disney kauft gestohlenes Drehbuch auf Ebay



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Disney kauft gestohlenes Drehbuch auf Ebay*

						Disney hat ein potenzielles Fiasko verhindert und bei der Auktion eines Drehbuchs von Star Wars Episode 9 auf Ebay selbst zugeschlagen. Das Unternehmen vermied dadurch, dass das Skript des Films an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen konnte. Die Umstände der Auktion bleiben kurios.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Disney kauft gestohlenes Drehbuch auf Ebay*


----------



## INU.ID (26. November 2019)

Tja, vertrauenswürdiges Personal (Reinigungskraft) zu bekommen ist heute gar nicht mehr so einfach. 

Ich meine, wenn man es nicht mal im eigenen Schlafzimmer unterm Bett liegen lassen kann... ^^


----------



## Banana-GO (26. November 2019)

Jemand der dort aufräumte? Ergo eine Reinigungskraft. Denn keiner der Hauptdarsteller wird noch zu Hause wohnen und die Mutti war's. Also wird diese Person schon mal ihren Job verlieren. Weiter geht es mit der Auktion, bzw. dem eBay Account.  Der ebenfalls gesperrt werden könnte. Eine Anzeige wäre ebenfalls möglich.

War es das wert?


----------



## sunburst1988 (26. November 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich meine, wenn man es nicht mal im eigenen Schlagzimmer unterm Bett liegen lassen kann... ^^



Du hast ein Schlagzimmer?  Irgendwie beunruhigend... 

Zum Thema: Wieso sind eigentlich immer alle so wild drauf sich spoilern zu lassen? Mich würde das ja eher nerven...

In diesem speziellen Fall wäre es mir aber ehrlich gesagt schon fast egal. Der Zauber von Star Wars ist, für mich, seit Jahren verloren.


----------



## Nosi (26. November 2019)

Wen interessiert Episode 9?

Ich glaube die Auflösung wer Baby Yoda ist würde momentan mehr Geld einbringen


----------



## Holindarn (26. November 2019)

is nen Yoda klon, was den sonst... es gibt nur 3 gute SW Filme...


----------



## latinoramon (26. November 2019)

Aufpassen du musst, mein Junger Padawan......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobar (26. November 2019)

Disney weiß halt, wie Marketing funktioniert.
Drehbuch reinstellen + selbst kaufen = jede noch so kleine Seite schreibt darüber...


----------



## BoMbY (26. November 2019)

Normalerweise würde man meinen dass eBay auch in den USA offensichtliche Hehlerware löscht.


----------



## gangville (26. November 2019)

wie dumm kann man sein und es nicht im darknet verkaufen


----------



## Marty2Life (26. November 2019)

Gibt's auch ein Link zu Ebay? Wenn das normal gekauft ist gibt es immer noch die Ebay Seite wo es eingestellt wurde und den dazugehörigen User (Verkäufer).  So kann man viel erzählen und News Kopieren wenn der Tag lang ist.

Irgendwie ist aber auch selbst die ganze "Drehbuch-wird-plötzlich-verkauft- und-ein-Mitarbeiter-ist-das aufgefallen" Story so naiv und dumm-seltsam.  Eure Quelle zu den Comicbook Source führt irgendwie zu einer ganz anderen News und beim Umweg über PCGames Richtung Source gibt auch keine handfesten Links?

Alles Fake?


----------



## BojackHorseman (26. November 2019)

Es war Mark „Luke Skywalker“ Hamill.

Er wollte ein weiteres Fiasko mit aller Macht verhindern.


----------



## Captain-S (26. November 2019)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> Jemand der dort aufräumte? Ergo eine Reinigungskraft.


Da ist wohl jemand der dunklen Seite der Macht verfallen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. November 2019)

Was gibt's da groß zu spoilern? (Auch ohne die Leaks)

Hier das Filmende: Am Ende von Ep9 ist Star Wars tot.


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2019)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Was gibt's da groß zu spoilern? (Auch ohne die Leaks)
> 
> Hier das Filmende: Am Ende von Ep9 ist Star Wars tot.


SW ist schon seit Ep7 tot.


----------



## SimonG (26. November 2019)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> Weiter geht es mit der Auktion, bzw. dem eBay Account.  Der ebenfalls gesperrt werden könnte. Eine Anzeige wäre ebenfalls möglich.



Das wird außergerichtlich geregelt. Unterlassungserklärung/NDA+ evtl. Lehrgeld (in Höhe des Kaufpreises?) und damit ist die Sache gegessen. In einem Gerichtsverfahren läuft Disney gefahr, dass das Drehbuch als Beweismaterial ganz offiziell veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## BojackHorseman (26. November 2019)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Was gibt's da groß zu spoilern? (Auch ohne die Leaks)
> 
> Hier das Filmende: Am Ende von Ep9 ist Star Wars tot.



Darf man da Gefällt mir drücken?

Immerhin hat Disney+ den Mandalorianer und werden Milliarden mit „Yodelings“ umsetzen. #YodaIsNotARace


----------



## Herb_G (26. November 2019)

Die wollten verhindern, dass rauskommt, dass Sie da einfach das Drehbuch von Episode 6 kopiert haben, in der Hoffnung, dass das mit den neuen Gesichtern niemandem auffallen wird.


----------



## dada82 (26. November 2019)

Als ob das wen juckt


----------



## dan4354 (26. November 2019)

dada82 schrieb:


> Als ob das wen juckt



Juckt genug für nen click und  Kommentar.


----------



## Mahoy (26. November 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Darf man da Gefällt mir drücken?
> Immerhin hat Disney+ den Mandalorianer und werden Milliarden mit „Yodelings“ umsetzen. #YodaIsNotARace



Na ja, gemeint ist ja hoffentlich die nach vorne hin mit den Episoden I bis III leicht und mit den Episoden VII bis (derzeit) VIII maximal versemmelte Mainstory. Was die angeht, ist Star Wars tatsächlich das Opfer fahrlässiger Tötung.

Ein geglückter Film ("Rogue One") und eine gute Serie dienen zwar der Ehrenrettung, aber Star Wars als Ganzes ist trotzdem beschädigt. Um das zu ändern, wäre mindestens ein Reboot aller Episoden nach VI erforderlich.


----------



## GoodCat1987 (26. November 2019)

Star Wars und Star Trek sind das Gleiche und fertig! Nächster!


----------



## Mephisto_xD (26. November 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> SW ist schon seit Ep7 tot.


Ehrlich gesagt habe ich nach den ersten Folgen von The Mandalorian und den Testberichten von Jedi : Fallen Order (kann es selbst erst nächste Woche spielen ahhhhhhhh) wieder etwas Hoffnung für Star Wars in der Ära Disney. Klar, ich hab keine Ahnung wie sie den Karren namens Episode 8 aus dem Dreck ziehen wollen, aber ich bin zumindest deutlich positiver gestimmt als noch vor ein paar Wochen.


----------



## belle (26. November 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> SW ist schon seit Ep7 tot.


Meiner Meinung nach sind hauptsächlich Episode 8 und Solo: A Star Wars Story mit der Mimik von FCKW so richtig tot. Episode  7 ist objektiv gesehen mindestens befriedigend bis gut, da reissen es aber auch ein wenig die bekannten, originalen Schauspieler, die Situationskomik und das erwartungsvolle Ende mit Luke. Rogue war sowieso ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTMnet (26. November 2019)

Ich glaub die haben auch die beiden anderen Drehbücher auf E-Bay gekauft..... und dann verfilmt.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. November 2019)

Wow, sowas wird echt immer noch mit richtigen Büchern gehandhabt. Selbst Schuld.
Oder man macht es wie Tarantino zuletzt. Da musst du schon zu ihm kommen um das ganze Drehbuch lesen zu können und das dürfen in vollem Ausmaß auch nur noch die Hauptdarsteller haha.


----------



## SoldierShredder (27. November 2019)

GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Star Wars und Star Trek sind das Gleiche und fertig! Nächster!


You dear sir...should leave the internet. Forever.


----------



## Acgira (27. November 2019)

Ich finde beim Aufräumen meistens einzelne vergessene glücklicherweise wenig verschmutzte Socken in Kindergröße, und daraus folgere ich, dass niemand hier im Haus Drehbücher schreibt.

Diese Erkenntnis hätte ich ohne den Artikel nicht gehabt.  - Ok - nicht im vollen Umfang.


----------



## Rollora (27. November 2019)

Verstehe die AUfregung nicht. Folgt das ganze dem bisherigen Muster, so ist das Drehbuch längst bekannt und besteht zu 80% aus den alten Filmen


----------



## empy (27. November 2019)

> Das Unternehmen vermied dadurch, dass das Skript des Films an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen konnte.



Haben die schon mal was von Kopierern gehört?


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2019)

belle schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind hauptsächlich Episode 8 und Solo: A Star Wars Story mit der Mimik von FCKW so richtig tot. Episode  7 ist objektiv gesehen mindestens befriedigend bis gut, da reissen es aber auch ein wenig die bekannten, originalen Schauspieler, die Situationskomik und das erwartungsvolle Ende mit Luke. Rogue war sowieso ziemlich gut.


Ich präzisiere das mal: SW ist seit dem Moment an tot, als Disney es gekauft und das EU komplett aus dem Kanon gestrichen hat.


----------



## Mahoy (27. November 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Verstehe die AUfregung nicht. Folgt das ganze dem bisherigen Muster, so ist das Drehbuch längst bekannt und besteht zu 80% aus den alten Filmen



Aber ... Aber ... interessiert es dich gar nicht, an welchen Stellen sie die aus den alten Filmen kopierte Handlung verdünnt, interessante Charaktere gegen alberne ausgetauscht, die Dramaturgie gegen die Wand gefahren und zusätzliche Lensflares eingebaut haben?


----------



## BojackHorseman (27. November 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich präzisiere das mal: SW ist seit dem Moment an tot, als Disney es gekauft und das EU komplett aus dem Kanon gestrichen hat.



Was eine Sache ist, die mir nicht in den Kopf will. Star Wars war immer eine Kinderserie. Kinder ist wertend gemeint, weil es den Erfolg ausgemacht hat und in meinem Verständnis meint: "Erinnerungen an die Kindheit." An Phantasie, den Kampf Gut gegen Böse mit grauen Charakteren. Die allermeisten Kinder kennen den Kanon nicht, sie kennen nicht die sehr guten Stories nicht. Die altehrwürdigen Fans hätten ganz sicher über einige Schnitzer hinweg gesehen, wenn der Rest ordentlich präsentiert worden wäre. Herr der Ringe ist ein Beispiel. Nicht alles originalgetreu, aber alles getreu dem Original.

Wie Disney das so an die Wand fahren konnte, ist mir schleierhaft. Man kann natürlich Kathleen Kennedy die Schuld geben, aber in einem Multimilliarden-Unternehmen greift mir das zu kurz.


----------



## Rollora (28. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber ... Aber ... interessiert es dich gar nicht, an welchen Stellen sie die aus den alten Filmen kopierte Handlung verdünnt, interessante Charaktere gegen alberne ausgetauscht, die Dramaturgie gegen die Wand gefahren und zusätzliche Lensflares eingebaut haben?



Ja ok. So gesehen hast du recht. Ich hab ja auch schon lange nicht mehr "früher war alles besser" gesagt. Endlich hab ich wieder Gelegenheit! Immer alles positiv sehen


----------

